# A6 2.7T BEL rough idle



## xcavier_tx (Apr 28, 2019)

Hello, this my first post here, I tried digging a bit before asking this but the situations were not similar. Here I go.

My timing belt snapped last year and the car was sitting for a while before I got the replacement engine, I did it myself. Car came out perfect, I replaced ALL sensors with oem parts, S4 thermo switch for the after running coolant pump, lower temperature gates thermostat, timing belt was done before installing the new engine, with the best parts. Pretty much everything is new in this dude, suspension; all control arms, shocks struts, eng-tranny mounts. Even the transmission got a new TC and completely rebuilt. Starter, alternator etc. Anyways, the issue happens when the car idles, its a bit shaky, not too much but sometimes it is more noticeable when in Neutral. The only things I’ve never replaced are the coils (sparks are new NGK) and the O2 sensors. No issues when accelerating, no codes (no codes at all) no misfires. Any ideas? Thanks


----------



## xcavier_tx (Apr 28, 2019)

Bump


----------

